# Kayak fishing in Redcliffe Queensland



## andrewyakfisherman (Oct 5, 2010)

I am just wondering if there is any good places in redcliffe to kayak fish 

Cheers Andrew


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Only place that is not fishable from a yak at Redcliffe is the Greenzone at Scotts Point.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you need to get in your kayak and go exploring.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome Andrew,

The entire Redcliffe Peninsular from Scarborough down to Scott's point, where the no fishing park starts is good fun and quite productive. There is lots of little bits of reef all over the place, and unless the weather is grim, I reckon it's fisherman's paradise. There is always a snapper to be had (although this year has not been productive for me, but that's my own fault for fishing with big lures)

There is no need to go out far to get a fish. Most of the fish I have caught have been less than 500 metres off the beach. Most days you will see other kayak fishers out there.

I hope this helps, cheers Andybear


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Scarby canals hold plenty of bream, flatties, trevally, mangrove jacks, bull sharks, tarpon/giant herring, longtoms, whiting heaps of mullet, garfish etc etc. Fish the deeper sections for better results Google earth will show you which canals are deeper if you do not have a sounder, look for the darker sections.

Shallow reefs from scarby to scotts as Andy has already mentioned will hold in addition to the above jew, snapper and seasonal tailor. Best times for both of the latter species is around your local show holiday ;-)

Hayes inlet holds plenty of flatties and is a great spot for yakking with limited boat traffic, a bit further towards the bay at the mouth of hays is the rocky area know as the wells and this is a great spot for bream and flatties too and should only improve as the algal growth and the food chain increases at the bases of the new bridge pilons. The top end of hayes inlet past the outfall pipe is green zone also so becareful not to stray too far upstream.

Bramble bay has a few rocky outcrops just out from the clontarf boat ramp that hold plenty of bream and flatties as well as plenty of sandy patches to chase both summer and winter whiting in season, the tailor visit this area during winter too. All the peninsula sandy foreshores hold plenty of sand whiting and these areas are probably better fished from the bank as you do not need to fish far out. All the rocky foreshores hold good bream and are easily fished from the yak with small hardbodied lures using a slow steady retrieve over the rocks. Use a floating lure for the bream and when you feel the lure dive into the rocks stop your retrieve and let the lure float above the rocks before commencing your retrieve again, this will save you snagging up.

Hope all this helps. Now get out there and get fishing and find yourself your own secret spot, this whole area is loaded with secret spots waiting to be discovered these school holidays. Just make sure you post trip reports with detailed descriptions of successful trips including location, time of day, weather details including barometric pressure, baits/lures used and any other miscelleaneous information that may be of use.

Kev


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Redcliffe? That place is like a shark breeding ground.


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

What a great reply Kev. Sounds like we should all be fishing with you 8)


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

eth93 said:


> Redcliffe? That place is like a shark breeding ground.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

eth93 said:


> Redcliffe? That place is like a shark breeding ground.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## andrewyakfisherman (Oct 5, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Scarby canals hold plenty of bream, flatties, trevally, mangrove jacks, bull sharks, tarpon/giant herring, longtoms, whiting heaps of mullet, garfish etc etc. Fish the deeper sections for better results Google earth will show you which canals are deeper if you do not have a sounder, look for the darker sections.
> 
> Shallow reefs from scarby to scotts as Andy has already mentioned will hold in addition to the above jew, snapper and seasonal tailor. Best times for both of the latter species is around your local show holiday ;-)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information it will come in great use


----------

